# My wife told me she doesn't like my children



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

i got married a year ago and my marriage has taken what i think is a toxic turn. she has become very controlling. She is not my children's mother and at first, she was really good with them, and it was one reason i fell in love with her. she understood that my kids are everything to me and i always put them first. after we moved in together and got married, she started telling me she hates my kids because they are messy. they are 8 and 5 years old. a major problem is her hating my kids' mother because of bad words that was spoke to her from my kids' mother in the beginning. my wife has broken up with me and asked for a divorce in combination of 42 times. i feel stupid for staying with her this long but i do love her. every time i mention my kids are coming it sparks rage and she always breaks up with me or telling me she doesn't like them, or their mother isn't allowed at our house. i feel stuck. i love her but i feel like i need to end my marriage. i live in fear to tell her anything because she will just get mad and tell me she wants a divorce. every time i tell myself "That's it I'm done this time" i never follow through. i am completely unhappy but i don't feel strong enough to leave her. if i can get some advice that would be great.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Think of all the children who have been harmed by the mums/dads new partner. All the abuse that goes on. She obviously faked being a loving and caring step mum before you got married. You and your children deserve better. Hope you find the strength to divorce her and don't get her pregnant.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She waited until you were reeled in before she let her true feelings show. And she doesn’t work? No. Move on now before it gets worse.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Since you haven’t been married for more than a year, you could probably get it annulled. Definitely should get out of a marriage if your kids may be subjected to a step-mom who doesn’t want them there and is harboring rage and resentment. Sorry you and they are going through this.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ness2388 said:


> i got married a year ago and my marriage has taken what i think is a toxic turn. she has become very controlling. She is not my children's mother and at first, she was really good with them, and it was one reason i fell in love with her. she understood that my kids are everything to me and i always put them first. after we moved in together and got married, she started telling me she hates my kids because they are messy. they are 8 and 5 years old. a major problem is her hating my kids' mother because of bad words that was spoke to her from my kids' mother in the beginning. my wife has broken up with me and asked for a divorce in combination of 42 times. i feel stupid for staying with her this long but i do love her. every time i mention my kids are coming it sparks rage and she always breaks up with me or telling me she doesn't like them, or their mother isn't allowed at our house. i feel stuck. i love her but i feel like i need to end my marriage. i live in fear to tell her anything because she will just get mad and tell me she wants a divorce. every time i tell myself "That's it I'm done this time" i never follow through. i am completely unhappy but i don't feel strong enough to leave her. if i can get some advice that would be great.


Why are still married to this thing? You know you shouldn't be.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

ness2388 said:


> i got married a year ago and my marriage has taken what i think is a toxic turn. she has become very controlling. She is not my children's mother and at first, she was really good with them, and it was one reason i fell in love with her. she understood that my kids are everything to me and i always put them first. after we moved in together and got married, she started telling me she hates my kids because they are messy. they are 8 and 5 years old. a major problem is her hating my kids' mother because of bad words that was spoke to her from my kids' mother in the beginning. my wife has broken up with me and asked for a divorce in combination of 42 times. i feel stupid for staying with her this long but i do love her. every time i mention my kids are coming it sparks rage and she always breaks up with me or telling me she doesn't like them, or their mother isn't allowed at our house. i feel stuck. i love her but i feel like i need to end my marriage. i live in fear to tell her anything because she will just get mad and tell me she wants a divorce. every time i tell myself "That's it I'm done this time" i never follow through. i am completely unhappy but i don't feel strong enough to leave her. if i can get some advice that would be great.


Honestly, and I mean this in the nicest way possible, you need to grow a back bone. 

How can you allow this woman around your children when she hates them so much? They absolutely will pick up on that if they haven't already. You say your kids mean everything and you always put them first, yet you are NOT putting them first. 

Your wife sounds incredibly immature (and a bit of a basket case) to "break up" with you or ask for a divorce every time you have your kids.

On the other hand, your ex really has no reason to be in your home. She can stop in front of the house, the kids get out, and you go meet them if needed. Or you could pick up the kids. If your ex has been a ***** to your wife, then it's understandable why your wife wouldn't like her. That won't solve your issues though. 

What will solve your issues is a divorce before this totally screws up your children. 

And for the love of god do not knock this woman up.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If love was all that’s necessary in a marriage then most of us would have never divorced. It isn’t.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Blood is thicker than water. No way, I'd subject a child to an adult who admits to hating him/her. I'd be off to a lawyer first thing.


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

bobert said:


> Honestly, and I mean this in the nicest way possible, you need to grow a back bone.
> 
> How can you allow this woman around your children when she hates them so much? They absolutely will pick up on that if they haven't already. You say your kids mean everything and you always put them first, yet you are NOT putting them first.
> 
> ...


i agree with you, i do need to grow a back bone.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

"My kids are everything to me and I always put them first".

Ok IF this is true, then you should have NO confusion on what to do here.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

My guess is your wife feels she’s won the game — except for those inconvenient children of yours.

So what’s your plan?


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

Openminded said:


> My guess is your wife feels she’s won the game — except for those inconvenient children of yours.
> 
> So what’s your plan?


i clearly need to divorce her, it gets better i forgot to mention she told me i only need need to see them once a month for one day and that should be good because its a mothers job to raise the children not the father. mind you her 10 year old son lives her full time as well, and i treat him as if he was my child


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Just wondering, why are you fearful do you think, of divorcing her? What is the worst case scenario that comes to mind? Sometimes, it's helpful to think of the worst possible thing that could ever happen, so you can mentally prepare. Chances are, the worst case scenario doesn't happen and you're even more prepared to deal with a stressful situation but not as bad as you thought it'd be.


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> Just wondering, why are you fearful do you think, of divorcing her? What is the worst case scenario that comes to mind? Sometimes, it's helpful to think of the worst possible thing that could ever happen, so you can mentally prepare. Chances are, the worst case scenario doesn't happen and you're even more prepared to deal with a stressful situation but not as bad as you thought it'd be.


honestly i dont know, when it comes time to when i have to tell her, i feel like im having a small panic attack, my breathing gets heavy and my heart races


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

ness2388 said:


> i clearly need to divorce her, it gets better i forgot to mention she told me i only need need to see them once a month for one day and that should be good because its a mothers job to raise the children not the father. mind you her 10 year old son lives her full time as well, and i treat him as if he was my child


So she has her son living with you full time and she is trying to put a stop to your own children staying with you. I'm lost for words.


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> So she has her son living with you full time and she is trying to put a stop to your own children staying with you. I'm lost for words.


yeah because she said a man doesnt need to raise the children only a mother does


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

ness2388 said:


> i clearly need to divorce her, it gets better i forgot to mention she told me i only need need to see them once a month for one day and that should be good because its a mothers job to raise the children not the father. mind you her 10 year old son lives her full time as well, and i treat him as if he was my child


Any woman that is okay with a father basically being a deadbeat or absent father is not a woman you want to be married to. Children absolutely need their father. 

Huge double standard, isn't it? HER kid can live in the house, but yours are worth less than trash. 

Again, do not get this woman pregnant. She would probably make you fight like hell in court just to see your own child.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

ness2388 said:


> yeah because she said a man doesnt need to raise the children only a mother does


What a load of bollox. Many men are great single dads raising their children. Please don't leave this woman alone with your children.


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> What a load of bollox. Many men are great single dads raising their children. Please don't leave this woman alone with your children.


i dont


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Have you tried training your children to pick up after themselves? The five-year-old is probably a little too young but not the 8-year-old. I mean if you're set on staying then you got to train the children and if she's still griping then really you just don't have a happy marriage and need to end it.


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

yeah i always am on my kids about picking up their things, i feel like nothing will ever be good enough unless i stop seeing my kids but i would never do that.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

ness2388 said:


> honestly i dont know, when it comes time to when i have to tell her, i feel like im having a small panic attack, my breathing gets heavy and my heart races


You're honestly in an abusive relationship, and fear usually keeps people in these toxic relationships. I think you need to leave though, as soon as you can make it happen, because this is no way to live. Tell one or two other people in your family about all of this too, so you're not alone when the time comes and you need perhaps a place to stay. Get as prepared as you can. I haven't been through a divorce but I was in an abusive relationship in the past and ending these types of relationships need preparation. Be strong, if not for yourself, for your kids. 🙏


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

ness2388 said:


> yeah because she said a man doesnt need to raise the children only a mother does


Get rid of her or your life will get progressively worse and your kids will grow to resent you.


----------



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

The best of all. That’s the phrase I use every night when I put my child to bed. I mean it in a very literal way. It’s REALLY simple no one else will ever come first. Drop her like a bad habit. Your kids are young and very impressionable at that age. Find someone who is interested in them as well as you. In the modern society sometimes it’s natural that marriages fall apart. It’s very UNNATURAL for you to let the relationship with your kids fall apart. That’s my 2 cents.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

ness2388 said:


> a major problem is her hating my kids' mother because of bad words that was spoke to her from my kids' mother in the beginning. my wife has broken up with me and asked for a divorce in combination of 42 times. i feel stupid for staying with her this long but i do love her. every time i mention my kids are coming it sparks rage and she always breaks up with me or telling me she doesn't like them, or their mother isn't allowed at our house. i feel stuck.


I sectioned off this portion of your original post because there is a lot going on here.

1. Hating the kids mother because of 'bad words' spoken from your kids mother to your wife in the beginning.
2. Your wife has 'broken up' with you and asked for a divorce 42 times. (Married people don't break up and you have kept count?)
3. Every time you mention your kids are coming, it sparks a rage and she 'always' breaks up with you.
4. The kids mother isn't allowed at your house.

You married a rebound because you thought she'd pick up the slack. You tried to fool her and she fooled you.
Kids come first. Learn to co-parent with your kids mother and be a single dad; it's really great if you give it a chance.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

This makes me feel so sad OP. You deserve a spouse that actually cares about you. I cannot imagine being with someone that disliked my kids.
The fact that she says dads are not really needed in raising children should be a giant red flag. My children adore daddy and would be so heart broken if daddy ever left.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ness2388 said:


> yeah i always am on my kids about picking up their things, i feel like nothing will ever be good enough unless i stop seeing my kids but i would never do that.


It's just not a good fit. It's not easy taking on somebody else's kids. I agree with the poster who says get used to being a single dad. Your kids will still have both their parents and plenty of time with each I hope.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ness2388 said:


> honestly i dont know, when it comes time to when i have to tell her, i feel like im having a small panic attack, my breathing gets heavy and my heart races


Do you own the home you live in?

What you need to do is to set up a plan, a to do list, and work the plan. Don't tell her upfront what you are doing. Go see an attorney and find out what you need to do to file for divorce. Only after you do everything your attorney tells you to do, do you let her know you are divorcing her. You could even have her served the divorce papers.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ness2388 said:


> yeah because she said a man doesnt need to raise the children only a mother does


Where's the father of her child? His he involved in the child's life?

Are you the sole support for her and her child?


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

Lots of dads don't even know how awesome they can be; the relationships they are able to build with their kids. Life long bonds they never dreamed of. Lots of dads underestimate how much value and influence they have;
Cooperative co-parenting and letting yourself get to know your kids...you're welcome.


----------



## Jimmysgirl (9 mo ago)

Dude, your kids come first. You love her? Fair enough. Tell her how it is and make sure she knows you MEAN it. You tell her your kids are coming, she says I'm breaking up with you, say "just make sure you're sure because once you go you're not coming back". Your children and hers should ALWAYS be treated EQUALLY by both of you, no exceptions. And they deserve to be LOVED. At 5 years old she should not expect them to not be messy, she should be guiding them into how to clean up after themselves. It's a pretty proven fact that marriages that have threats of divorce usually end up divorced. She's playing a very risky game.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

You love her? 

Seriously....why?

Knowing how she feels about your precious children?

Love is NOT a feeling. It's actions. Look at hers and again tell me why you love her?

If you stay with her the issue won't be her. Nope. It will be about you. By rejecting your kiddos she's rejecting you.

So what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

How did you both meet? And how did the previous marriages end?

It sounds like she also may be harbouring some hatred towards your ex wife and using YOUR kids together to get at your ex?

In any case, it screams of abuse to me, I mean they’re little kids and this doesn’t sound good for you at all. Looks like she very much reeled you in by pretending to love them. She wanted something from you, and played her cards right. Can you see the sinister game here? You loved that she loved your kids, but now she hates them?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Op you are a weak weak excuse for a man.
You let this harridan into your life, nobody else did it for you. 
I hope you realise that if your kids tell your ex how they’re being treated you will probably never get to see them. And when your kids get older they will want nothing to do with the man who put them in such a situation. 
I feel really sorry for your children, really sorry.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

If a relationship doesn't make your life better what's the point? Do you want to live like this for the next twenty years? Or even the next month? You would be much better off alone than staying with such a hateful person.

This sounds like a non resolvable issue to me, end it before you get in any deeper.

PS..how can you love someone who hates your children?


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

sideways said:


> You love her?
> 
> Seriously....why?
> 
> ...


contact a lawyer and file for divorce like i did this morning


----------



## fluffycoco (May 29, 2021)

You have to let her go for your kids. Divorce sooner is better than later. you will find your true love that you enjoy one day.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

This is why so many second marriages with children involved fail. Frankly, I believe no one with children should ever remarry until the kids reach the age of 18. It just puts kids in a bad position. Whatever you do, do not have children with your wife. That will put your kids in a competitive situation and things will get worse.


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

Diceplayer said:


> This is why so many second marriages with children involved fail. Frankly, I believe no one with children should ever remarry until the kids reach the age of 18. It just puts kids in a bad position. Whatever you do, do not have children with your wife. That will put your kids in a competitive situation and things will get worse.


i never married my kids mother, this would be my first marriage


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

ness2388 said:


> i never married my kids mother, this would be my first marriage


Makes no difference. Your kids are still in the same situation. You decided to make kids with a woman so they are now your first responsibility.


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

Diceplayer said:


> Makes no difference. Your kids are still in the same situation. You decided to make kids with a woman so they are now your first responsibility.


yeah i know and i still take care of them, i dont let her attitude stop them from coming. there currently with me right now.


----------



## ness2388 (9 mo ago)

ness2388 said:


> yeah i know and i still take care of them, i dont let her attitude stop them from coming. there currently with me right now.


plus i contacted a lawyer this morning to start the proceedings for a divorce


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

ness2388 said:


> plus i contacted a lawyer this morning to start the proceedings for a divorce


Whatever you do, do not let your wife find out about the divorce while your kids are in your care. While I'd love to say the kids are coming over, have her ask for a divorce, then hand her divorce papers, it's just not safe for the kids.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Second wife and stepmum here. We raise my stepdaughter (I often refer to her as my daughter, my husband believes I've earned that right) full time.

I honestly feel that if you are in a relationship with someone with children, especially small children, and you don't genuinely love those children, you shouldn't marry their parent. Besides himself of course, his daughter is the best thing my husband brought into my life. She is the light of our lives and I love her with my whole heart and soul.

You don't have the right to subject your children to this awful woman.

As an aside, I won't allow my husbands ex wife on our property. On the rare occasions we see her, he best believe he meets her out on the street in front of the house. He knows if she ever steps foot inside the property again I'll personally throw her off. She is a vile, despicable human and I absolutely refuse to have her in my space.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

ness2388 said:


> _*i feel stupid for staying with her this long but i do love her. every time i mention my kids are coming it sparks rage and she always breaks up with me or telling me she doesn't like them, or their mother isn't allowed at our house. i feel stuck. i love her but i feel like i need to end my marriage. i live in fear to tell her anything because she will just get mad and tell me she wants a divorce. every time i tell myself "That's it I'm done this time" i never follow through. i am completely unhappy but i don't feel strong enough to leave her. if i can get some advice that would be great.*_


I think you stay with her MORE because you *need* her to help you raise your kids when you've got them.

Time to parent your kids *yourself*.

So many men go out and find themselves a wife as soon as they can after their divorce, because they need someone to parent their kids for them because they can't - or won't - do it themselves. It kind of sounds like that's what YOU did OP, because your youngest is only 5 and you're already remarried. One would have to assume you didn't leave the marital home the day your youngest was born, so we're only looking at a few years here. That's why I suspect you married your current wife more out of NEED than anything else.

Sorry, but your wife doesn't want the stepmothering job anymore. They're *not* her kids and she's not enjoying the job anymore that's been handed to her. She may have enjoyed her role in the beginning, but she no longer does - the bloom is off the rose and it's gotten to the point where her attitude shows it. But the truth is, she has no familial responsibility toward them - they're YOUR responsibility. It's painfully obvious she's no longer happy with the job and wants to quit.

Since you quoted that SO overused *"my kids are my world and they come first"* statement that you see on all the single parent's dating profiles, now's your chance to actually BACK IT UP. Since your kids are "always first," having your TOXIC wife acting like they're poison when she's forced to deal with them during visits is NOT putting your kids first.

Find your damned spine for a change. Don't make insipid claims about your kids being "first" when that's the LAST thing you're doing. Man the hell up and take care of business.


----------



## Lawcher62 (9 mo ago)

ness2388 said:


> i got married a year ago and my marriage has taken what i think is a toxic turn. she has become very controlling. She is not my children's mother and at first, she was really good with them, and it was one reason i fell in love with her. she understood that my kids are everything to me and i always put them first. after we moved in together and got married, she started telling me she hates my kids because they are messy. they are 8 and 5 years old. a major problem is her hating my kids' mother because of bad words that was spoke to her from my kids' mother in the beginning. my wife has broken up with me and asked for a divorce in combination of 42 times. i feel stupid for staying with her this long but i do love her. every time i mention my kids are coming it sparks rage and she always breaks up with me or telling me she doesn't like them, or their mother isn't allowed at our house. i feel stuck. i love her but i feel like i need to end my marriage. i live in fear to tell her anything because she will just get mad and tell me she wants a divorce. every time i tell myself "That's it I'm done this time" i never follow through. i am completely unhappy but i don't feel strong enough to leave her. if i can get some advice that would be great.


i have a step daughter who I brought up for 7 years as her mum had drug drink problems - she was 6 when I meet her dad my husband.
She was very hardwork even my own children was sick of her behaviour and it’s pushed our marriage at the time to it’s limits. Everyone here will slate your wife but there must be something that she has found hard and now feels it’s making her life unbearable - you will put a Shiney picture about your children and their Mother but there’s always 2 sides to every story. Yes they are childrens and young but you may not see everything they say and do to your wife my husband didn’t and I can tel you I did everything for his daughter brought all her clothes did all her washing cooking cleaning helped with her homework took her out my husband works all the time - she repaid me by always trying to be with her dad alone not wanting me about- her mother poisoned her against me as I was the mother she wasn’t able to be.
She’s 15 now went back to her mums is smioking weed sleeps with her boyfriend since she went and that was 14 her boyfriends parents are weed smoker and my stepdad daugher has lung problems - I stepped out of it all as I wasn’t appreciated or thanked and my husband expected me to do his daughters care which is wrong. Her mother still is rubbish and this girl has the worst attitude my now grown up daughters and I knew she’s go down the wrong route she doesn’t even bother seeing her dad I’ve even mesaged her saying I’ll keep away and she doesn’t want to spend time with him it’s been 4.5 months and she gets off the school bus 1 minutes walk from our house.

I think maybe you may need to look at you more
How much does your wife do for your children compared to you ?
Do you work and leave them with her often ?Do you make sure they do as she asks ?
Are they rude to her when your not around - ask your wife ?

yes your childre should come first but I also think your wife also needs some understanding no one changes towards anyone for no reason.

my step daughter was sneaky and lied a lot - my husband would confront her after a year and she would admit to so much first year she’d lie and say she did nothing but in the end he realises kids aren’t all sweet and innocent

also if your wife doesn’t want your ex at the house you should respect her wishes it’s her home too l to me it’s seems it’s all about you and your ex and your kids.

day those kids will grown up and you won’t see them much

you need to ask your wife what’s gone wrong in a caring living way all I ready is how bad your wife is in all this and your kids not and ex is at the house dripping them off

marriage will only work with communication hence ex wife’s

Go in netmums there’s hundreds of very unhappy stepmothers we have the worst job and 1/3 Marriages end as stepchildren

sorry but you can’t have a women be with you to do the children mothers job - you should I hope you are be doing their care cooking cleaning looking after them - your wife is your wife not a free nanny - if you are doing it all I think your My childrens are my everything mentality most likely is losing you, your wife - kids fly the.nest wives don’t if treated right

tbh if she leaves you or you end your Marriage please stay single, date but don’t have anymore women around your children my youngest her dads done that since I left 10 years ago she’s had loads of women to put up with hates it and she’s 17 now.

if your children are you everything’s why Marry.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

This should not even be a question. Your children are being harmed because of your weakness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmTownGirl (Feb 18, 2021)

ness2388 said:


> ...she started telling me she hates my kids because they are messy. they are 8 and 5 years old. ... i feel stupid for staying with her this long but i do love her.


What, exactly, do you love about a woman who is capable of HATING two little kids because they are MESSY? 



ness2388 said:


> i am completely unhappy but i don't feel strong enough to leave her. if i can get some advice that would be great.


You are in an emotionally abusive, controlling relationship with a psycho. It's very confusing and makes people weak. That is HOW they manipulate you. 

But this marriage WILL end. Might as well get it over with and start healing. Next time she wants a divorce say "I think you're right." And then go file and don't let up. It took me 15 years to get the courage up to get out of an emotionally abusive relationship. But once I managed to get the words "I'm filing for divorce" out of my mouth, and refused to change my mind, it got easier. 



ness2388 said:


> a major problem is her hating my kids' mother because of bad words that was spoke to her from my kids' mother in the beginning.


It's a moot point now but I am curious -- did you defend your current wife to your ex, or just try to smooth things over?


----------



## FarmTownGirl (Feb 18, 2021)

ness2388 said:


> yeah because she said a man doesnt need to raise the children only a mother does


That right there shows she does not value you and does not understand what children need. She is just saying that to create a pathetic excuse for why her child is ok but yours are not. Does her child have a father? If so, is he involved?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Diceplayer said:


> This is why so many second marriages with children involved fail. Frankly, I believe no one with children should ever remarry until the kids reach the age of 18. It just puts kids in a bad position. Whatever you do, do not have children with your wife. That will put your kids in a competitive situation and things will get worse.


Thankfully some remarriages with children work really well.
I am sure we all know some that do.

In this case though he has married an awful person and unless he wants his children to be damaged then he has to end this marriage.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

FarmTownGirl said:


> What, exactly, do you love about a woman who is capable of HATING two little kids because they are MESSY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess by 'messy' she means they they actually get toys out or dare to want to play with their Lego on the table. I mean come on, these are small children here. Are they supposed to sit on the sofa all day not allowed to do anything? 
When you marry a person with young children you know the score.


----------



## FarmTownGirl (Feb 18, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I guess by 'messy' she means they they actually get toys out or dare to want to play with their Lego on the table. I mean come on, these are small children here. Are they supposed to sit on the sofa all day not allowed to do anything?
> When you marry a person with young children you know the score.


Right?! Either the OP isn't telling us something or this lady is horrible.

I can't even imagine anything a FIVE year old could do to cause hatred. Not even an 8 year old really. Messy? That's all she's got? I thought 95% of young kids were messy. So WHAT?!


----------

